# Cobia 2012 poploc - adding a poploc to Rockshox Recon TK Silver



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone have converted a Rockshox Recon TK Silver to poploc ?

I just got a 2012 Cobia and reaching down to lock/unlock seems to take a bit too long.

So far on my research I've found this kit with a very good price:
Rock Shox PopLoc Remote Upgrade Kits - Outside Outfitters

Do you think it's all I need ?


----------



## joelzilla (Oct 2, 2011)

i ordered the 2012 cobia and told the trek store to order and install the part for me. i can inquire about it when i get the bike.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

joelzilla said:


> i ordered the 2012 cobia and told the trek store to order and install the part for me. i can inquire about it when i get the bike.


Hey Joel, do you mind sharing how much extra was it ?


----------



## joelzilla (Oct 2, 2011)

He quoted $80 for the part.


----------



## joelzilla (Oct 2, 2011)

Update: The Trek dealer is still waiting for Rock Shox to get back to him about the part number.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

I've ordered mine online, after you gave me your price I've order mine for $50 plus shipping. I should be able to replace.

Also today I went for a trail called (Six Mile Run), on that trail there was no need to have a poploc, it was necessary to have shocks on 100% of the time. No big uphills.
Yesterday I did Lewis Morris and there the poplock will be more useful with big uphills and I do feel a big difference when going uphill locked/unlocked.
I'm counting my trails, after the tenth I will get clipless pedals.

Have a great week.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

joelzilla said:


> Update: The Trek dealer is still waiting for Rock Shox to get back to him about the part number.


Sounds like an uninterested dealer, considering you can go to Rock Shocks website and view the technical manuals, which will give you the part number in about 30 seconds.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

where did you buy your poploc online at? I broke mine in a crash last weekend and I have the shock workings. I just need the handlebar trigger mechanism.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

tooclosetosee said:


> where did you buy your poploc online at? I broke mine in a crash last weekend and I have the shock workings. I just need the handlebar trigger mechanism.


The link on the first post, outside outfitters.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

SgtBaxter said:


> Sounds like an uninterested dealer, considering you can go to Rock Shocks website and view the technical manuals, which will give you the part number in about 30 seconds.


That's true:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2012_rockshox_spc_rev_a_1.pdf#page=17


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Here it is the part number:
00.4015.681.010 Remote Upgrade Kit - Tora XC/Recon Silver - MotionControl - Includes Remote Compression Damper and PopLoc Remote Left

http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2012_rockshox_spc_rev_a_1.pdf?page=86


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Rock Shox PushLoc Remote Lever Kit/Parts - Outside Outfitters 15 bucks but it's pushloc, should be about the same


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

I believe that's just the lever though, it doesn't included the motion control you need to put in the fork.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

To answer OP's original question, yes that is the kit you need. It includes the remote plus the motion control damper to replace the TK damper.

Thinking of ordering it myself for my Tora fork.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

yea, the lever is the only part that I need as it broke off my handlebar. THe shock is already converted for use with a poploc.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

tooclosetosee said:


> yea, the lever is the only part that I need as it broke off my handlebar. THe shock is already converted for use with a poploc.


How did you brake it ? Did you fall ? I'm concerning about putting my bike upside down to take the front wheel and damage it. Will see.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

yea, it gets in the way a little bit putting the bike upside down, but it's not too bad if you put it in the right location. The durability of the product seems to be pretty decent. 

The reason why it broke was because I crashed going around 20 mph. The garmin graph shows that I was going 26.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

and here is the graph


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

and here is the graph

Fall...Go-Boom by scottie369 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my fork modified for poploc with 00.4015.681.010 Remote Upgrade Kit
I've ordered the parts online and LBS did a good job and charged me only $20.
Will put it on the trail this weekend


----------



## gnumadic (Mar 29, 2007)

I just bought the remote upgrade kit for my '11 Recon Silver TK 29. I was surprised that it came with no instructions. And I can't find any on the SRAM site. Does anyone know the basic steps, or should I just take it to my LBS?

Also, the kit came with the Poploc lever, but I have a Pushloc lever that's never been used. Would that work with the kit? I think it'll be better for my H-bar since it has a smaller footprint.


----------



## gnumadic (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, found what I needed after using fewer search terms. 

2011-recon-silver-technical-manual.pdf

Looks like I need to get some fork oil, too.


----------

